

Why the world of scientific research needs to be disrupted - bond
http://gigaom.com/2011/10/31/why-the-world-of-scientific-research-needs-to-be-disrupted/

======
teilo
I would make the case that if the public is funding the research (military
secrets excepted), then the results of the research should be open to the
public in a transparent manner.

~~~
nvictor
ok granted for current and future research but what about what's been done in
the past that they won't share? i, personally, hold a beef against ACM for
doing that.

